# Beware the office feeder:



## 1300 Class (Aug 1, 2010)

> Beware the office feeder: They tempt with sweets and treats, but never tuck in themselves - what are they up to?
> By PETA BEE
> Last updated at 3:10 AM on 2nd August 2010
> Comments (0)
> ...


Crafty and interesting and somewhat cute almost. Yes, its from The Mail, but hey!:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 1, 2010)

Equally nefarious:

The Grandma Feeder

The Neighbor with Fresh Baked Cookies Feeder

The Supermarket Sampler Feeder


PURE EVIL


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

While I agree that it's kind of silly for someone to bring goodies to the office and then not take some for themselves, I don't like the tone the article takes in blaming others for our desire to eat food. If someone brings goodies to the office and I eat them, I can only claim responsibility for myself. I don't tend to 'blame' myself for eating food, but I can't deny that I'm responsible for putting in my mouth what I choose to put there. No one's forcing me to eat the doughnuts they leave on the office counter.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was in the process of writing a book (yes, not a story but an actual novel) with the premise of an office feeder but I guess someone else beat me to it.

Damn!


----------



## jonah-uk (Aug 2, 2010)

they're still trotting out this line though:


> 'There's some evidence that men, in particular, encourage female partners to over-eat in order to make them less physically attractive to potential rivals,'



does anyone believe that? seems a bit implausible to me, unless it's done subconsciously maybe?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 2, 2010)

jonah-uk said:


> they're still trotting out this line though:
> 
> 
> does anyone believe that? seems a bit implausible to me, unless it's done subconsciously maybe?



I don't believe that for a second. Why would you want to make someone LESS attractive?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm hidin in yo filing cabinet, bakin u cookies.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 2, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm hidin in yo filing cabinet, bakin u cookies.



I'll buy that filing cabinet.


Just doesn't sound the same when it's not "I'll buy that baby."


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 2, 2010)

If there isn't a story in the library on this premise, there needs to be.

Some time I'm in a dark mood maybe I'll try and write one = P



thirtiesgirl said:


> While I agree that it's kind of silly for someone to bring goodies to the office and then not take some for themselves, I don't like the tone the article takes in blaming others for our desire to eat food. If someone brings goodies to the office and I eat them, I can only claim responsibility for myself. I don't tend to 'blame' myself for eating food, but I can't deny that I'm responsible for putting in my mouth what I choose to put there. No one's forcing me to eat the doughnuts they leave on the office counter.



In the long and short of things, yes, you are the last line of responsibility for what you eat. But so many things can lead to what you do and do not eat. Availability (office feeder brings in a plate of food/treats), guilt (office feeder implies hurt feelings/makes you "the bad person" for not trying one), lack of guilt (other office workers eating as well), hunger (self explanatory = P), cravings... it's a long list.


----------



## Myn (Aug 2, 2010)

jonah-uk said:


> they're still trotting out this line though:
> 
> does anyone believe that? seems a bit implausible to me, unless it's done subconsciously maybe?



That'd be my ex-husband. More fool me for never paying attention when he said we were stuck together since no one else would have us.


----------



## joswitch (Aug 2, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> If there isn't a story in the library on this premise, there needs to be.



There's bloody loads of 'em!


----------



## joswitch (Aug 2, 2010)

jonah-uk said:


> they're still trotting out this line though:
> 
> 'There's some evidence that men, in particular, encourage female partners to over-eat in order to make them less physically attractive to potential rivals,'
> 
> does anyone believe that? seems a bit implausible to me, unless it's done subconsciously maybe?



^These psych's are iiiiiiiiidiots!

Never, ever does it occur to them that feeders (male and female) might be fattening up their lover(s) / acquaintances, cos it's hott... Nor that feeders are damn well aware that there's loads of other FAs and feeders out there, who will fine their fatter lover even hotter!

Fools!
FOOLS!


----------



## spaz-fa (Aug 2, 2010)

Office feeder makes me feel like an evil mastermind 

Now i just need the evil genius laugh


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'm hidin in yo filing cabinet, bakin u cookies.


I'll take you and the cookies. AM can keep the cabinet.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 2, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I'll buy that filing cabinet.
> 
> 
> Just doesn't sound the same when it's not "I'll buy that baby."





CastingPearls said:


> I'll take you and the cookies. AM can keep the cabinet.



Ladies, ladies... there are plenty of delicious office goodies to go around. Better start widening those chairs. :smitten:


----------



## imfree (Aug 2, 2010)

We never had any problems with our office feeder.
This electric power feeder line kept our lights and
air conditioning running well for the many years I
worked there. 

View attachment Electric Feeder Line.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 3, 2010)

We had an Office Feeder.

She wasn't nefarious in any way. She was a severe Type 1 diabetic who loved to cook. If she saw something on TV or a magazine she had to try it out. She couldn't eat the stuff she baked, but she took a great deal of vicarious pleasure watching us eat her creations.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Crafty and interesting and somewhat cute almost. Yes, its from The Mail, but hey!:happy:



Uh, yeah, except for this (substantial) part:



> For some feeders, however, there is more at play than a straightforward transference of guilt about eating.
> An internet search on the subject of feeders or 'feederism' brings up dozens of sites devoted to what some enthusiasts consider to be a sexual appeal of the practice.
> Fuelled by calls for greater fat acceptance within society, people obsessed with gaining weight themselves, known as gainers, or in taking control of the eating habits of others, so that they become *physically incapacitated* by fatness (feeders or feedies), are coming out of the closet in droves.
> GROWING TREND
> ...



Lots of old, tired misconceptions and myths in there.


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 3, 2010)

There's a very curvaceous young lady who I work with, whenever I pick up a candy bar I bring her one as well. She hasn't refused yet.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll take the case!




no srsly. gimme that job, yo.


----------



## Britty (Aug 3, 2010)

I tried to be the office feeder, but I ate everything before I took it in...fail.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Aug 3, 2010)

When I worked in an office, I regularly brought treats in once or twice a month. Many of my co-workers were non-bakers and enjoyed the homemade goodies, and I enjoy cooking/baking for others. Did I eat my own stuff? Sure, sometimes. Did I want others to enjoy them? Yes, but not because I cared about their waistlines so much as it was affirming to see other people enjoying my handiwork. The article is seriously overthinking things.

August almost always = slow news month.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2010)

Britty said:


> I tried to be the office feeder, but I ate everything before I took it in...fail.


LOL. That would be me, too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm the town crier when there's food in the conference room. Does that count?


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 3, 2010)

I think I'm the only one who never eats the stuff my coworkers bring in. Then again, certain co-workers I'd suspect of trying to poison me while others merely display poor hygiene habits.


----------



## RJI (Aug 3, 2010)

We don't have a feeder in my office unless you count the people who are always trying to sell baked goods for various kids events ie: cheerleading, sports, scouts etc.

Is it almost Girl Scout Cookie time?


----------



## shuefly pie (Aug 6, 2010)

The only noteworthy fact in this story is that confectionery is misspelled.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Equally nefarious:
> 
> *The Grandma Feeder*
> 
> ...



I had 2 of those. Seriously. You should've seen my one grandma's dog. :doh:

I used to bake cookies every few weeks for my ex-husband's office. Lots of younger guys there who likely didn't make them for themselves. Okay, I also wanted some cookies for myself, but didn't want to eat a whole batch. :happy: Now I rarely cook or bake, much as I love it. I don't like to foist stuff on people.


----------



## Tau (Aug 8, 2010)

I love people who bring me yummy food. I wish we had an office feeder *sigh*


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

When I worked in an office we had two types of feeders:

The one who brought in food to celebrate everything including their sixth week of employment. (Bless her heart)

The town-crier who was also the biggest gossip in the place. Best to be friends with that one. If I was busy on the phone she would BRING ME the best piece of cake or save me the choicest bagel and give me the scoop on whatever was going on.

I loved them both. Even when I dieted and didn't indulge, I didn't see anything wrong with what they were doing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2010)

Our office usually has some fund raiser going on (Ice Cream Sundaes last Friday to support "Relay For Life"), donut day (Friday) leftovers, VIP meeting leftovers and such. All this food usually ends up in the breakroom and our front desk receptionist usually e-mails everyone when there is "free" food in the breakroom. LOL! We even have a manager that provides snack food items and sodas at a very reasonable price (his wife is raising money for school functions). What I find funny is that management also provides Crystal Light drink mix and they say it is for the health conscious.  My manager keeps all sorts of snack items available (microwave popcorn, snack crackers) because she never wants anyone to go hungry. So, I believe I'm amongst an entire office of friendly feeders. No evil intent there either! Though, I do know that food is used as a reward (since we aren't getting raises this year) anytime we pitch in to help another department...and I have NO problem with that. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

We had a receptionist that used to sing the Mr. Softee song over the intercom to let us know the ice cream truck was outside. This was a corporate office and even VPs and the owners would make a mad dash for a double twist, toasted almond, or Chipwich.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> We had a receptionist that used to sing the Mr. Softee song over the intercom to let us know the ice cream truck was outside. This was a corporate office and even VPs and the owners would make a mad dash for a double twist, toasted almond, or Chipwich.



Made me giggle!


----------

